
Show HN: Porla – a programmable BitTorrent client for servers and seedboxes - viktorelofsson
https://github.com/porla/porla
======
viktorelofsson
Hi HN! Author here. I've been working on this BitTorrent client for a while
now and would like some feedback!

It's a Node.js based BitTorrent client aimed at technical users looking for a
powerful server (or seedbox) setup.

It uses native Rasterbar-libtorrent bindings and I'm providing pre-built
binaries in the NPM package for linux-x64 and linux-arm (for Raspberry Pi
setups). Installing on Windows or OSX is currently unsupported, but is in the
works. Sorry for this.

